# Επιπρόσθετα > Γενική Συζήτηση >  >  Πλεξιγκλας Απο Που?

## NUKE

Γεια σας παιδια...Ψαχνω φυλλα πλεξιγκλας αλλα σχετικα χονδρα...10mm-15mm

Εχετε ιδεα που θα βρω φτηνα?Δεν με νοιαζει η αντοχη στον ηλιο που διαφημιζουν ολοι...μια κατασκευη θελω να κανω...

Σε εναν τζαμα που πηγα μου ειπε το μετρο για 5mm ειναι 70 ευρω να πουμε....

Ευχαριστω

----------


## hlias

> Γεια σας παιδια...Ψαχνω φυλλα πλεξιγκλας αλλα σχετικα χονδρα...10mm-15mm
> 
> Εχετε ιδεα που θα βρω φτηνα?Δεν με νοιαζει η αντοχη στον ηλιο που διαφημιζουν ολοι...μια κατασκευη θελω να κανω...
> 
> Σε εναν τζαμα που πηγα μου ειπε το μετρο για 5mm ειναι 70 ευρω να πουμε....
> 
> Ευχαριστω



Νομίζω πως σου έκανε καλή τιμή, προχτές πήρα ένα κομμάτι 0,8*0,2 και έδωσα 20ε

----------


## Panoss

Κοντά στο Lidl Ν. Ιωνίας, οδός Εργασίας νομίζω λέγεται, στο νούμερο 2.
Κάπου εκεί πάντως.

----------


## moutoulos

Χάρη, δεν νομίζω να σου είπε ακριβά ...
Το PlexiGlass γενικά στοιχίζει. Εγώ δίνω 30ε για 4 τεμάχια σχεδόν 10x10cm

----------


## glompos21

Απο μια σύντομη έρευνά στο www.ebay.co.uk (PLEXIGLASS) το φύλλο  210mm x 297mm(A4) x3mm 1,13 euro χωρίς μεταφορικά, όπου πιστεύω οτι δεν είναι πάνω από 1-2 euro. Πάντως συμφέρει να πάρεις αρκετά φύλλα ώστε να ρίξεις το κόστος μεταφοράς ανα φύλλο.

----------


## radioamateur

Παιδια πουλάνε και στην Αθήνα...Αν δεν κάνω λάθος κάποιος τύπος προς Κεραμεικό....
Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς διεύθυνση αν θυμάμαι σε κάποια κεντρική λεωφόρο ίσως στην Κων/πόλεως...

----------


## FILMAN

Υπάρχει κάποιος στο Αιγάλεω, νομίζω η οδός λέγεται Μάρκου Μπότσαρη αλλά δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος, είναι κοντά στη διασταύρωση Ιεράς οδού και Θηβών, έχει ό,τι θες, ήταν ο μόνος που βρήκα και είχε μαύρο πλεξιγκλάς που έψαχνα τότε (πριν 3 χρόνια)...

----------


## weather1967

Xαρη παρε ενα τηλεφωνο εδω να ρωτησεις τιμη πριν πας,αν και μου φαινεται ελαφρός τσιμπημενη η τιμη 70 ευρω για τις διαστασεις,που ανεφερες .

http://www.123athens.gr/category2.ph...egory_id=11738

Και ειναι αλλος ενας στο Περιστερι Μπουρναζι συγκεκριμενα πανω απο την Κωνσταντινουπολεως.

http://www.carbonacryl.gr/site/content.php

Και στο κεντρο της Αθηνας εχει ενα μαγαζι χαμηλα στην πραξιτελους προς Αιόλου

Edit:
Aλλο οι τιμες του τζαμά στο plexi glass ,και αλλες οι τιμες ενος που πουλαει καθεαυτου μονο plexi glass.

----------


## antonis_p

> Κοντά στο Lidl Ν. Ιωνίας, οδός Εργασίας νομίζω λέγεται, στο νούμερο 2.
> Κάπου εκεί πάντως.



σε αυτό τον δρόμο πουλάει κάποιος και αλουμίνια για κεραίες!
Όλες οι διαστάσεις και καλές τιμές.

----------


## NUKE

Παιδια σορρυ για την καθυστερηση. Τελικα πριν δω απαντηση απο εδω ειχα ηδη παει στο δρομο που μου λετε, στην οδο εργασιας στην νεα ιωνια και οντως εχει πολλα πραγματα και φτηνα  :Smile:  

Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια  :Smile: 

Σχετικα για τις τιμες απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι 3 φορες φθηνοτερα απο οτι να πας σε τζαμα και να ζητησεις  :Smile: 

P.S. Το μαγαζι εχει και ραβδους plexi, αλλα και διαφορους μεταλλικους,γωνιες,κυλινδρους κτλ....

----------


## Phatt

Αμα εχει και μεταλλικα ειναι οτι πρεπει για να εμπλουτισεις το σασι σου...

----------


## yzf906

Παιδιά οι τιμές που αναφέρετε είναι μάλλον τσιμπιμένες, ακόμη και για ελλάδα. Η τιμή για Α4 3άρι χυτό, κομμένο σε laser είναι γύρω στα 3,2+ΦΠΑ ενώ στο πριόνι 2,4+φπα

----------


## -nikos-

μολις ελαβα μια παραγγελεια που εκανα σε αυτους http://www.roussosepigrafes.gr/plexiglassshop/
σε μια κατασκευη που χρειαζωμουν,,πολυ καλες τιμες και το 
κυριωτερο πολυ καλη δουλεια.
το ατομο δουλευει αντικαταβολη και σε ενημερωνει για την συνολικη τιμη 
που θα πληρωσεις ΠΡΙΝ το παραγγηλης,οχι σαν αλλους που αλλη τιμη βλεπεις και 
μετα σου ρχεται κεραμιδα.
Τους συστηνω ανεπιφυλαχτα !! :Thumbup1:

----------


## spyroslo

Παιδιά να επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ τα γραφόμενα του Νίκου , ο Αντώνης που έχει την εταιρία άπλα είναι επαγγελματίας με όλη την ε νια της λέξεως ως και προς τη δουλεία που κάνει την εξυπηρέτηση.
Του έστειλα τα σχέδια το πρωί και το μεσημέρι με πήρε τηλέφωνο να μου πει πόσο στοίχιζε , όταν μου είπε τη τιμή άπλα έπαθα αφού ήταν τετια η αντίδραση μου που νόμιζε ότι ήταν πολλά αυτά που ζητείσαι  :Smile:

----------


## spirakos

Ξερει καποιος μαγαζι πλεξ-γκλας στο Πειραια ή γυρω??

----------


## icman

Σιγουρα εχει το leroy merlin,στο αεροδρομιο και μαλιστα εχει σε διαφορες διαστασεις.δεν ξερω μηπως εχουν τα leroy στην Αθηνα.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ωπ.. αυτό ήταν σημαντική αποκάλυψη!! ΤΗΧ Κωνσταντίνε!

----------


## icman

Τιποτα Στεργιο,παντως εχει αρκετα πραγματακια εργαλεια ηλεκτρικα,ξυλεια,γυαλι και απο σιδερα(στραντζαριστα/γωνιες/αλουμινια/διαφορα σχεδια και εχει με το μετρο),η ακομα και βιδες δεν σε χρεωνουν με το βαρος,αλλα με το σακουλακι..πχ σακουλακι των 2 ευρω/3 ευρω κ.λ.π.γεμισετο μεχρι πανω σου λεει!καλη φαση και αξιζει μια βολτα!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

[offtopic]
Τώρα που λές για βίδες, πήγα στην Αθηνάς το Σάββατο, να πάρω 4 παξιμάδια και 4 ροδέλες και έδωσα 11€.. ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ..
και καλά ανοξείδωτα... Με βλέπω να αγοράζω ακόμα και αυτά από το ΕΒΑΥ!

Πήγα και στον γνωστό έμπορο ηλεκτρονικών στην Σολωμού και έδωσα 2.93€ για ένα LM3914 (τιμή ΕΒΑΥ: 0.39$) και έφτιαξε η μέρα μου..
[/offtopic]

----------


## icman

Πονεμενη ιστορια το θεμα που εθειξες!τι να λεμε τωρα...στο μαγαζι με τα ηλεκτρονικα,αφου παιρνω οτι χρειαζομαι απο μικροπραγματα..βλεπω κατι button inox με χρωμα..ζηταω 2..παω να πληρωσω και ειχε το καθε button 11ευρω!καλα λεω εχουμε ξεφυγει τελειως!μεσα στο deal extreme το βρηκα 6 ευρω!θα μου πεις βεβαια οτι εδω πληρωνουμε το φ.π.α + το κερδος του πολιτη και συμφωνω σε αυτο γιατι αλλιως πως θα επιβιωσει το μαγαζι.Αλλα δεν γινεται οι μισθοι ολων μας να πεφτουν και καποια πραγματα να κρατανε τιμες,η ακομα χειροτερα να περνουν και αυξηση!ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> θα μου πεις βεβαια οτι εδω πληρωνουμε το φ.π.α + το κερδος του πολιτη



Γιατί; Ο κινέζος και ο αμερικανός το κάνουν για την ψυχή της μάνας τους; Δεν βγάζουν κέρδος λες;

----------


## icman

γι αυτο λεω σα δε ντρεπονται!αλλα δεν φταινε αυτοι!εμεις φταιμε που τους υποστυριζουμε και δεν ξυπναμε!Αυτο ειπα πιο πριν οτι σε εμενα και σε ποσους αλλους οι φασιστες και οι βιομηχανοι λυσανε για να μας πιουν το αιμα με το μπουρι της σομπας..ενω παραλληλα θελουν και να ειμαστε καταναλωτες των προιντων τους που η κρατανε τιμη η και αυξανουν!

----------


## spirakos

Μαζι σας, μονο δικιο εχετε αλλα...μαγαζι πλεξγκλας απο Πειραια πλευρα υπαρχει?? Μη τρεχω αεροδορμιο

----------


## icman

> Μαζι σας, μονο δικιο εχετε αλλα...μαγαζι πλεξγκλας απο Πειραια πλευρα υπαρχει?? Μη τρεχω αεροδορμιο



γι αυτο ειπα και πιο πριν πως δεν ξερω αν εχει το leroy merlin στην Αθηνα/Πειραια.οριστε η διευθηνση..http://www.leroymerlin.gr/el/katastimata

----------


## KOKAR

μην σας φαίνεται παράξενο... πράγματα που οι ξένοι π.χ Γερμανοί παίρνουν απο εμάς τα πουλάνε στο super market φθηνότερα απο ότι το αγοράζουμε εμείς στα δικά μας super market ....

----------


## icman

τι να πω ρε γαμωτο..πιο πολυ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΟΜΑΙ απο εμας τους Ελληνες που δεν κανουμε τιποτα!Κραταω στο μυαλο μου 1 πραγμα,το οποιο πιστευω ειναι και το οπλο μας!Δυστηχως ομως ο κοσμος ΦΟΒΑΤΑΙ!     ΕΝΑ ΚΛΑΔΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΠΑΣ!   ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΛΑΔΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΠΑΝΕ!!!    ΕΛΠΙΖΩ πως οι ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ θα ξυπνησουν πριν φτασουν στο ΠΑΤΟ!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Συμφωνώ παιδιά, αλλά στρίβει για αλλού η κουβέντα..

----------


## icman

Εχεις δικαιο,παει αλλου τωρα..

----------


## mihalas2

Μαζι σας, μονο δικιο εχετε αλλα...μαγαζι πλεξγκλας απο Πειραια πλευρα υπαρχει?? Μη τρεχω αεροδορμιο 						
_



ΣΠΑΚΟΥΡΗΣ_ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ. ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ, Μυκάλης 29Α , Πειραιάς , 185 40. ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ, 210-4174971, 210-4173671.

----------


## Neuraxia

Σπύρο , θα βρείς σίγουρα στο Πρακτικερ στην Πειραιώς πέρσι το είχα πάρει 13 € , 1010Χ510mm 4 mm πάχος, 
αλλά έχει και άλλες διαστάσεις .Ισόγειο μέσα αριστερά .

----------


## Panoss

Εντάξει, εκτος θέματος, αλλα μιας και το ξεκινήσατε.
Πήγα στο γνωστό μαγαζί ηλεκτρονικών που αναφέρατε να ρωτήσω για ένα ολοκληρωμένο:
11,50 ευρώ. 
Ebay 7 dollars (5,2 ευρώ). 
Άρα, ΚΑΙ οδοντογλυφιδες, ebay.

----------


## kentar

> Εντάξει, εκτος θέματος, αλλα μιας και το ξεκινήσατε.
> Πήγα στο γνωστό μαγαζί ηλεκτρονικών που αναφέρατε να ρωτήσω για ένα ολοκληρωμένο:
> 11,50 ευρώ. 
> Ebay 7 dollars (5,2 ευρώ). 
> Άρα, ΚΑΙ οδοντογλυφιδες, ebay.




+ 1000  μεχρι να καταλάβουν (οχι μονο ο συγκεκριμενος) οτι οι εποχές είναι δυσκολες....

----------


## Panoss

Α, ξέχασα να πω, αυτό απ' το ebay, τα μεταφορικά δωρεάν.
Ενώ για να κατέβω κέντρο, 1,4 ευρώ με το μετρό. :Laugh:

----------


## icman

τιποτα..απλα τραγικοι!και δεν ειναι οι μονοι!το μονο καλο ειναι τα θες σημερα..σημερα τα χεις.αλλα δεν νομιζω να δικαιολογειται η διπλασια τιμη πανω!

----------


## jimamakas

> Εντάξει, εκτος θέματος, αλλα μιας και το ξεκινήσατε.
> Πήγα στο γνωστό μαγαζί ηλεκτρονικών που αναφέρατε να ρωτήσω για ένα ολοκληρωμένο:
> 11,50 ευρώ. 
> Ebay 7 dollars (5,2 ευρώ). 
> Άρα, ΚΑΙ οδοντογλυφιδες, ebay.




Από ebay ότι πάρεις δεν έχει τελωνείο γιατί παίρνεις μικρή ποσότητα, του μαγαζιού όμως έχει τελωνείο(+10 με 30% :Unsure:  ανάλογα την μίζα ή την όρεξη του τελωνειακού) , + φόρο 23% , + κέρδος εισαγωγέα ,+ κέρδος λιανικής(και μερικές εώς πολλές φορές + χονδρικής), επίσης από το ebay μπορεί να δουλεύει με 3-5% κέρδος γιατί πουλάει σε 2-6 δις πελάτες και δεν έχει βιτρίνα ή ενοίκιο 1000-3000 Ε αλλά μία τρύπα στο πουθενά, το μαγαζί δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει με τόσο χαμηλό κέρδος ιδιαίτερα σε αυτή την χώρα που δεν ξέρεις πόσο φορολογείσαι και τι θα κληθείς να πληρώσεις στο τέλος του χρόνου ή της τριετίας,πενταετίας ή και δεκαετίας. Δεν λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν επαγγελματίες που αισχροκερδούν στην Ελλάδα κάθε άλλο! απλά στην τιμή του ebay *δεν αγοράζουν ούτε αυτοί !*Θα μου πεις και τι με νοιάζει εμένα; να φύγουν οι  :Cursing:   μεσάζοντες να φύγουν οι  :Cursing:  λιανέμποροι και από το κάθε προϊών βγάζει κέρδος 1-2 το πολύ άτομα δλδ το εργοστάσιο και ο πωλητής, μαζί σου, αλλά να ξέρεις εάν τώρα έχουμε 30% ανεργία(21% επίσημα) μετά από αυτό θα έχουμε 60% :Sad: .

----------


## picdev

για μικρά κουτάκια οι τιμές φένονται πολύ καλές απο το ρούσο.
ξερει κανείς σε ποια περιοχή είναι για να γλιτώσουμε μεταφορικά?

----------


## antonis_p

> για μικρά κουτάκια οι τιμές φένονται πολύ καλές απο το ρούσο.
> ξερει κανείς σε ποια περιοχή είναι για να γλιτώσουμε μεταφορικά?



Ρούσσος: Ξάνθη.

----------


## taxideytis

Υπήρχε ένα κατάστημα χονδρικής στο Μενίδι πάνω απο την Καραμανλή οπου αγόραζα φύλλο ολοκληρο (και κομμένο) αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πλέον που. 
Και εχω φύγει απο Αθήνα...

----------


## taxideytis

το βρήκα...θυμήθηκα την διαδρομή..απο google...*

PLEXI MARKET*Ακρυλικά Προϊόντα

Μόλας 189 Αχαρνές,                                 Τ.Κ. 13672
Δήμος Αχαρνών,                                 Νομός Αττικής

Τηλ.: *2102400149*

----------


## Panoss

> Από ebay ότι πάρεις δεν έχει τελωνείο γιατί παίρνεις μικρή ποσότητα, του μαγαζιού όμως έχει τελωνείο(+10 με 30% ανάλογα την μίζα ή την όρεξη του τελωνειακού) , + φόρο 23% , + κέρδος εισαγωγέα ,+ κέρδος λιανικής(και μερικές εώς πολλές φορές + χονδρικής), επίσης από το ebay μπορεί να δουλεύει με 3-5% κέρδος γιατί πουλάει σε 2-6 δις πελάτες και δεν έχει βιτρίνα ή ενοίκιο 1000-3000 Ε αλλά μία τρύπα στο πουθενά, το μαγαζί δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει με τόσο χαμηλό κέρδος ιδιαίτερα σε αυτή την χώρα που δεν ξέρεις πόσο φορολογείσαι και τι θα κληθείς να πληρώσεις στο τέλος του χρόνου ή της τριετίας,πενταετίας ή και δεκαετίας. Δεν λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν επαγγελματίες που αισχροκερδούν στην Ελλάδα κάθε άλλο! απλά στην τιμή του ebay *δεν αγοράζουν ούτε αυτοί !*Θα μου πεις και τι με νοιάζει εμένα; να φύγουν οι   μεσάζοντες να φύγουν οι  λιανέμποροι και από το κάθε προϊών βγάζει κέρδος 1-2 το πολύ άτομα δλδ το εργοστάσιο και ο πωλητής, μαζί σου, αλλά να ξέρεις εάν τώρα έχουμε 30% ανεργία(21% επίσημα) μετά από αυτό θα έχουμε 60%.



 Δεν διαφωνώ ότι τα μαγαζιά στην Ελλάδα έχουν διάφορα κόστη, όμως αυτός δεν είναι λόγος να αγοράσω από αυτά.
 Με συναισθηματικά κριτήρια θ' αγοράσω;





> αλλά να ξέρεις εάν τώρα έχουμε 30% ανεργία(21% επίσημα) μετά από αυτό θα έχουμε 60%.



Αν το μεταφέρουμε δυο χρόνια πριν:




> αλλά να ξέρεις εάν τώρα έχουμε 15% ανεργία(11% επίσημα) μετά από αυτό θα έχουμε 30%.



Τα νούμερα τα πιάσαμε παρόλο που τα ελληνικά μαγαζιά εξακολουθούν να πουλάνε ακριβά.
Επίσης, με αυτή τη λογική, είναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΑΠΛΟ να μηδενίσεις την ανεργία: αυξάνεις τις τιμές στα ελληνικά μαγαζιά (μέχρι μηδενισμού της ανεργίας).

----------


## jimamakas

> Δεν διαφωνώ ότι τα μαγαζιά στην Ελλάδα έχουν διάφορα κόστη, όμως αυτός δεν είναι λόγος να αγοράσω από αυτά.
>  Με συναισθηματικά κριτήρια θ' αγοράσω;
> 
> 
> Αν το μεταφέρουμε δυο χρόνια πριν:
> 
> Τα νούμερα τα πιάσαμε παρόλο που τα ελληνικά μαγαζιά εξακολουθούν να πουλάνε ακριβά.
> Επίσης, με αυτή τη λογική, είναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΑΠΛΟ να μηδενίσεις την ανεργία: αυξάνεις τις τιμές στα ελληνικά μαγαζιά (μέχρι μηδενισμού της ανεργίας).




Δεν σου είπα από που να αγοράσεις αυτό είναι δικό σου θέμα (εάν και από αυτό θα εξαρτηθεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό εάν θα έχεις και πόσα λεφτά για να αγοράζεις μετά από κάποιο καιρό :Wink: ) δεν σου μίλησα με συναίσθημα απλά με λογική και γιατί δεν είναι τα πράγματα όπως φαίνονται.* Όσο πιο κοντά είναι πάνε τα λεφτά σου τόσο πιο πιθανό είναι κάποια στιγμή να γυρίσουν σε εσένα,* ρώτα και τους Γερμανούς κάτι ξέρουν παραπάνω*,* τα μαζεύουν από παντού και τα μοιράζουν μεταξύ τους :Smile: .
 Οι λόγοι που πήγε στο 30% είναι άσχετοι με την ακρίβεια ή όχι τον μαγαζιών στην Ελλάδα μην τα μπερδεύουμε :Smile: ,υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι για να πάει στο 90% αυτό δεν πάει να πει ότι θα τα ρίξουμε όλα στην ακρίβεια ή δεν θα δώσουμε σημασία γιατί έτσι και αλλιώς θα συμβεί.
 Για εμένα η συζήτηση αυτή σταματά εδώ όχι γιατί δεν μου αρέσει η βαριέμαι απλά γιατί είναι άσχετη με το νήμα :Smile:

----------


## picdev

καλώς η κακώς το λιανεμπόριο εισαγομενων προϊόντων δεν προσφέρει  κάτι σε αυτή τη χώρα,
δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η αλήθεια, αν δεν αρχίσουμε να παράγουμε πρωτογενή και δευτερογενή τομέα η ανεργία 
θα πάει στο εύκολα στο 50%

----------


## lakafitis

Γνωρίζετε στα Χανιά Κρητης αν υπάρχει μαγαζι το οποίο να πουλάει plexiglass;

----------


## winmobileguru

Παιδιά καλημέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα!
Σας παραθέτω μερικές τιμές για πλέξιγκλας που θεωρώ ότι είναι ανταγωνιστικότατες. To πλέξιγκλας είναι made in Israel συνοδεύεται με τεχνικά εγχειρίδια και προδιαγραφές (εφόσον ζητηθούν), και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα φθηνά plexiglas των Τούρκων και των Κινέζων που έχουν κατακλύσει την αγορά. Παρόλα αυτά οι τιμές είναι καλύτερες από τα Κινέζικα προϊόντα.
Τιμοκατάλογος:
*Extruded διάφανα εισαγωγής
Extruded γαλακτερά εισαγωγής
San διάφανα εισαγωγής
Διαθέσιμες διαστάσεις φύλλων

 2mm
*
*
*
 2.05Χ3.05 - 2.05Χ1.52 - 2.05Χ1.00

 3mm
 16.59 € / μ²
 17.42 € / μ²
 15.35 € / μ²
 2.05Χ3.05 - 2.05Χ1.52 - 2.05Χ1.00

 4mm
 22.11 € / μ²
*
*
 2.05Χ3.05 - 2.05Χ1.52 - 2.05Χ1.00

 5mm
 27.66 € / μ²
 29.04 € / μ²
 25.64 € / μ²
 2.05Χ3.05 - 2.05Χ1.52 - 2.05Χ1.00

 6mm
 *
*
*
 2.05Χ3.05 - 2.05Χ1.52 - 2.05Χ1.00

 8mm
 44.22 € / μ²
*
*
 2.05Χ3.05 - 2.05Χ1.52 - 2.05Χ1.00

 10mm
47.19 € / μ²
*
*
 2.05Χ3.05 - 2.05Χ1.52 - 2.05Χ1.00

 12mm
*
*
*
 2.05Χ3.05 - 2.05Χ1.52 - 2.05Χ1.00


*

*=Κατόπιν Παραγγελίας

Όλα αυτά μπορείτε να τα βρείτε εδώ: www.theoprofil.com Αν οι κοπές είναι σχετικά λίγες π.χ. 6 κοπές ανά φύλλο τότε ΔΕΝ χρεώνονται!
Aν το συγκεκριμένο ποστ θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση, παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να το διαγράψουν άμεσα. 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## zervos82

Παιδιά, χρησιμοποιώ plexiglass για διάφορες κατασκευές, όπως π.χ. διακόσμηση και είδη δώρων... που φτιάχνω μόνος μου σαν χόμπι.. Πολύ καλές τιμές βρίσκω στον Άγιο Δημήτριο ... Μπορείτε να το δείτε κι εδώ http://www.plexiglas-petropoulos.gr/

----------


## NOE

Σόρρυ για το offtopic,
 για το εισαγόμενο λιανεμπόριο που ανέφεραν οι φίλοι πιο πάνω, προσωπικά προσπαθώ πάντα να στηρίζω τον τόπο μου κ την τοπική αγορά, δίνω πάντα ευκαιρία στους εμπόρους το τόπου μου να με κερδίσουν με την εξυπηρέτηση, ποιότητα ή τις τιμές τους. Όταν όμως η τοπική αγορά κ οι επιχειρηματίες δεν στηρίζουν εμένα και καταφεύγουν σε τακτικές καιροσκοπίας και κερδοσκοπίας όπως συχνότατα συμβαίνει στον τομέα των ηλεκτρονικών, των DIY κατασκευών και σε τομείς που μπορούν να θεωρηθούν χόμπι, τότε δεν κάθομαι να κάνω το φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα.

----------


## nikosk64

Τελική λύση και για την ανεργία! Ποιος *κατασκευάζει* στην Ελλάδα πλεξιγκλάς ρε παιδιά; Και σε τι τιμή; Γιατί με την μεταπώληση, πάλι τα λεφτά πάνε στον Κινέζο!

----------

